# Alpine pxa-h900



## Lukasz_1226 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello guys,

I am an avowed fan of good old Alpina.
How do you think there is a chance that in the future will return in the new version referencial systems of sony, Pioneer, Alpina, Clarion?
Modern cars with integrated audio systems, computer board, air condition, etc., make it hard 
I live in Europe, here came the clear twilight era of car audio 

I am personally looking for PXA-H900 BNIB (price almost does not matter ), I searches the world from Japan to America, through Africa - to no avail :mean:


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

This guy has them from time to time.
Alpine DHA S680 New DVD Changer Only AI Net 7990 H900 Already Sold | eBay


----------



## razor_91 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a problem with my alpine h900, my lcd is dead. I need software h900 to setting the processor. any one have the software ? 
if you have can you share to me the software ?
if it can be emailed to me to [email protected]

thank you very much....


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

I loved my H900, when it was working. I had two LCD displays and a few of the output DACs in the main unit go out. I think I had it fixed three times by Alpine. I decided to remove it from my system when the front high DACs went out for a second time. When it was working it was awesome.


----------

